

“Young entrepreneur” receives funding by ripping off other agency - applebiz89

I think it&#x27;s a little bit discerning for someone to wrongfully receive funding to their business, regardless of age due to piracy - especially from a reputable Dragon such as Peter Jones.<p>Opinions?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;creativepixels.co.uk&#x2F;services&#x2F;mobile<p>copies:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.storm-digital.co.uk&#x2F;mobile<p>Story here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.northwestfyi.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology&#x2F;young-entrepreneur-builds-international-business-with-support-from-oldham-busine9289
======
psykovsky
Hard to tell when all I see is
[http://i.imgur.com/G6v8vZy.png](http://i.imgur.com/G6v8vZy.png)

------
applebiz89
Seems he removed the website because of it :(

------
MCRed
First page just gives me a black background and a feedback tab.

